# 2 Seconds From Being Banned From P-Fury



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry Gurke..I had to throw this in here..I promise I'll remove it shortly..don't kill me please


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lol


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

gotta love it ehh?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

who is it?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

still gettin the pm's eh


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

nah, we settled our differences...I'm just doing this to see if he has a sense of humor or if he's gonna kill me and ban me lol....It's Gross Gurke (Right) and Hastatus (Left)


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hastatus


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

p fury possy, dont fook wid dem


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

lmfao man your asking for it..


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

it's gone...going to bed before i get yelled at and booted over to waterwolves forever...mwuhaha!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

oh and btw...I'm not giving your 16" Elong back..he's staying right there in my 10 gallon in my sig...so...=P


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> oh and btw...I'm not giving your 16" Elong back..he's staying right there in my 10 gallon in my sig...so...=P
> [snapback]1126318[/snapback]​


LMFAO

a 10 gallon isnt even 16" long. ROFL


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i dont care man still have my 16'' irritan :rasp:


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i thought the elong was 18"? you lying about size again lightning?








wes


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> it's gone...going to bed before i get yelled at and booted over to waterwolves forever...mwuhaha!
> [snapback]1126317[/snapback]​


aww


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i thought the elong was 18"? you lying about size again lightning?:rasp:
> wes
> [snapback]1126715[/snapback]​


you dont understand wes, the fish shrunk since the move into the 10gallon.....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Ahh man I missed it! What did I miss out on?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol i dont get it all but i do know the elong thing lol


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

sadboy said:


> Ahh man I missed it! What did I miss out on?
> [snapback]1127399[/snapback]​


ditto


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Your just asking for it...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> nah, we settled our differences...I'm just doing this to see if he has a sense of humor or if he's gonna kill me and ban me lol....It's Gross Gurke (Right) and Hastatus (Left)
> [snapback]1126308[/snapback]​


Why do you feel the need to test us?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

was it a bad pick of Gross Gurke and Hastatus or the pic where they are at some aquarium


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

its not about the pic.its about the signature and lil jokes he makes here and there..lol


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i dont see anything bad about his signature....*shrugs*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sKuz said:


> i dont see anything bad about his signature....*shrugs*
> [snapback]1127953[/snapback]​


We asked him to shirnk it becuase it contained a HUGE picture. And apparently this was enough to make him flip his lid and attempt to test us at every turn. Dude, its just a sig picture, chill.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

ahh, just goes to show. some people shouldnt be allowed to use the internet..... bunch of dummies


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sKuz said:


> ahh, just goes to show. some people shouldnt be allowed to use the internet..... bunch of dummies
> [snapback]1127968[/snapback]​


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

oh....and why, since you know he's testing you...do you continue to let him do so? just suspend him. Dont really need people like that around.

Thats what i dont get about this site. You guys KNOW people are barely pushing the limits, but you continue to let them mock you.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

lol..it's a joke bud...all fun...I'm not testing anyone..but if you want me to leave, no problem I'm not here to start sh*t


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sKuz said:


> ahh, just goes to show. some people shouldnt be allowed to use the internet..... bunch of dummies
> [snapback]1127968[/snapback]​


internet should be illigal in his area... LMFAO


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

=)


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I thought this thread was locked


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

you know were know better then the next guy thats giving the mods some problems if all where doing is insulting him..even thought its not swearing..has xenon has said no insulting other members..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

marco said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > ahh, just goes to show. some people shouldnt be allowed to use the internet..... bunch of dummies
> ...

















Thats a BURN!!!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> [snapback]1128426[/snapback]​


Why lock? Why dont you care to tell us why you made (and are making) such a big deal out of nothing?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am completely lost


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

hmm, i thought i dropped it by posting the lock symbol, but if you want me to persist..I'll continue to be a dumbass


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I just want to see how much of your time I can take up by posting stupid thread about sh*t that doesn't matter anymore, or never did for that matter...this thread was an inside jokes between me, slim, lightning, and mauls..no biggie..besides I said we're cool, don't be naughty Xenon!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> I just want to see how much of your time I can take up by posting stupid thread about sh*t that doesn't matter anymore, or never did for that matter...this thread was an inside jokes between me, slim, lightning, and mauls..no biggie..besides I said we're cool, don't be naughty Xenon!
> [snapback]1128744[/snapback]​


Honestly I dont like jokes being leveled at my (or my staffs expense) especially over something as stupid as someone asking you to shorten your sig according to established rules and guidelines.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

if you don't like my jokes, stay out of my threads then


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

can someone let Puff in on what the hell this is all about? i understand its between him and the mods/da Boss, but what did he do? is it the avatar that's supposed to be funny? or what?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

lmao no man...its just about having a big or long siganture...thats all.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Gurke had asked me to shorten my signature, and I didn't want to because I liked the picture. Gurke then took my posting abilities away and i had to change my sig. now we all just joke about how strict he is about signature lenghts...thats all..no big deal..this thread was a joke, now it's done, so lock the SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> if you don't like my jokes, stay out of my threads then
> [snapback]1128910[/snapback]​


Lol. You are avoiding the question. Why are you making such a big deal out of a simple request for you to adhere to the signature guidelines?



Puff said:


> can someone let Puff in on what the hell this is all about? i understand its between him and the mods/da Boss, but what did he do? is it the avatar that's supposed to be funny? or what?
> [snapback]1128912[/snapback]​


B Rodgers was asked to change his signature so it is in compliance with our rules that are in place for the benefit of all members. Instead of simply changing it, he copped an attitude, and posted this thread apparently to make a joke about staff. My question remains.... what kind of person gets all worked up when asked to adhere to a simple rule?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

oops...i farted









there, that derailed it enough to lock,lol


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i dont know man..i mean he built the tank by hand and it looked beautiful especially with all those pirayas..maybe he was just proud of his hard work and wanted everyone to see..you can kinda understand that much xenon..


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

lol, thanx lightning


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

well, it was a big deal to me, cuz I liked the pic and had it on there once before. someone told me about some guy named "gurke" that would yell at me if I had it. then people who knew me on here sais where the hell did that pic go that was in your signature and I told them that i was scared some Gurke guy would ban me or something. they say don't worry about him..it's no big deal..so i finally put it back on..and sure enough..like 5 days later..I got the dreadful PM..and i was like c'mon dude. so i shortened my sig from 18 lines of text with a pic (Way tooo much) to 2 lines of text with a pic...and he said that was good...then apparently he changed his mind again..and told me to ditch the pic or my posting abilities would be taken..and i was like come on lets meet half way i like the pic..he said no and took my posts away..so I IMed him on AIM and smoothed it over and i like the guy now, i just told a few people and it has become an inside joke, and I thought gurke would laugh at it..but now its all about me dissing mods and being disrespectful..I don't care about none of that. I'm here to help people with their stuff, not start fight...but I love me some humor...especially when its an inside joke such as the whole "Gurkenator" LOL!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> well, it was a big deal to me, cuz I liked the pic and had it on there once before. someone told me about some guy named "gurke" that would yell at me if I had it. then people who knew me on here sais where the hell did that pic go that was in your signature and I told them that i was scared some Gurke guy would ban me or something. they say don't worry about him..it's no big deal..so i finally put it back on..and sure enough..like 5 days later..I got the dreadful PM..and i was like c'mon dude. so i shortened my sig from 18 lines of text with a pic (Way tooo much) to 2 lines of text with a pic...and he said that was good...then apparently he changed his mind again..and told me to ditch the pic or my posting abilities would be taken..and i was like come on lets meet half way i like the pic..he said no and took my posts away..so I IMed him on AIM and smoothed it over and i like the guy now, i just told a few people and it has become an inside joke, and I thought gurke would laugh at it..but now its all about me dissing mods and being disrespectful..I don't care about none of that. I'm here to help people with their stuff, not start fight...but I love me some humor...especially when its an inside joke such as the whole "Gurkenator" LOL!
> [snapback]1128932[/snapback]​


Didnt you tell the "Gurkenator" you wanted to fight him? Over a sig pic? Dont you think thats a little extreme?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

There are such things as image resizing programs









Just make it a little smaller.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> well, it was a big deal to me, cuz I liked the pic and had it on there once before. someone told me about some guy named "gurke" that would yell at me if I had it. then people who knew me on here sais where the hell did that pic go that was in your signature and I told them that i was scared some Gurke guy would ban me or something. they say don't worry about him..it's no big deal..so i finally put it back on..and sure enough..like 5 days later..I got the dreadful PM..and i was like c'mon dude. so i shortened my sig from 18 lines of text with a pic (Way tooo much) to 2 lines of text with a pic...and he said that was good...then apparently he changed his mind again..and told me to ditch the pic or my posting abilities would be taken..and i was like come on lets meet half way i like the pic..he said no and took my posts away..so I IMed him on AIM and smoothed it over and i like the guy now, i just told a few people and it has become an inside joke, and I thought gurke would laugh at it..but now its all about me dissing mods and being disrespectful..I don't care about none of that. I'm here to help people with their stuff, not start fight...but I love me some humor...especially when its an inside joke such as the whole "Gurkenator" LOL!
> [snapback]1128932[/snapback]​


Why dont you post the pm I sent? I asked you twice to adjust your signature to conform the the rules.....whats so dreadful about that? And when you did adjust it it was fine. The next day your image had gone from being fine...to even larger than it was before. So I asked you to adjust it again. I gave you a day to adjust it or I would suspend you posting until it was done. If I compromise with you...the what good is having a rule in place? that image was so large that I couldnt even see the entire board from my laptop without scrolling to the site. So everyone is supposed to be inconveinced because you want to have some massive picture in your signature?



Xenon said:


> Didnt you tell the "Gurkenator" you wanted to fight him? Over a sig pic? Dont you think thats a little extreme?
> [snapback]1128939[/snapback]​


That was actually the funniest part about this experience!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I didn't say anything about wanting to fight him..I said "I'm on my way"


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I didn't say anything about wanting to fight him..I said "I'm on my way"
> [snapback]1128984[/snapback]​


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

ok, enough of all of this. I'm sorry i cried so much about my pathetic signature..I have no life and P-Fury owns me...now please close this stupid thread, I'm sorry i ever made it...and Xenon...I love Apple Pie!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

:rasp: well just my too cents here but i think everyone needs to quit there damn bickering and just move the f*ck on and close this stupid thread just took about 5 minutes out of my time to read some nonsense bullshit,Just be a damn man and lock it for him like he asked.But im sure you all are doing your jobs to the best of your abilities.(dont think so though).


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

But im sure you all are doing your jobs to the best of your abilities.(dont think so though). <~~~Way to save your ass on that one...ROFLMAO


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> :rasp: well just my too cents here but i think everyone needs to quit there damn bickering and just move the f*ck on and close this stupid thread just took about 5 minutes out of my time to read some nonsense bullshit,Just be a damn man and lock it for him like he asked.But im sure you all are doing your jobs to the best of your abilities.(dont think so though).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao you was doing ok then i read the last line..you open a new can of worms..lol


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

thats what I just said .... man we think alot alike... party in the Midwest fo scheezey!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

my brothers


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well this is like really stupid(although now i seem to be going in on this stupidity though-Dumbass i am).It's just like a couple of school girls fighting here.I dont know what part of lock this thread they dont understand?They just wanna keep posting useless bullshit to keep this damn argument going i guess dont know just trying to understand why?(GG)Hope i dont get banned for this sh*t though just simply trying to understand thats all.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

ROFLMAO..Rebel!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I will be happy to close this thread...but part of the problem is that it seems some members think we have no life and spend all our time on this board. I just read where he wanted it closed.

And B. Rogers....I guess I miss understood where you said you "im on my way to your house







"....and like I told you in our AIM conversation...I will be in the midwest in a couple weeks, but dont call me out unless you are serious.

closed.


----------

